# DIBP Site has rearranged and no place to login to skill select to view EOI



## Saman135 (Mar 20, 2014)

DIBP Site has rearranged and no place to login to skill select to view EOI.

Please explain how can I view my EOI

Thanks


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

You just have to scroll down to the bottom of the same page. Yes, its kind of misaligned.

You can also log in here: https://skillselect.gov.au/skillselect/logon/Login.aspx


----------



## Saman135 (Mar 20, 2014)

Dear friend,

When I tried using that link it says 

"The configuration for this token service does not specify a defaultApplicationLocation. Please configure an appSetting key called defaultApplicationLocation, with a suitable default url location. "

Thanks


----------



## Saman135 (Mar 20, 2014)

This is to the page now skillselect directs

"http://www.immi.gov.au/Work/Pages/SkillSelect/SkillSelect.aspx"

in this page there is no any place to LOGIN TO SKILL SELECT. Only have "Submit an expression of interest" button.

Thanks


----------



## Naga1985 (Jun 12, 2016)

*Me too facing the same issue*

Did it get resolved? Anyone able to login now?


----------

